# The future of water piping ?



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Guy`s and gal`s I was told that Aquatherm water piping is going to be the next great thing in water piping. Check out the website and give me your feed back thank`s. www.aquatherm.com 
Tim


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Did you read that on a stone tablet? That stuffs be round for some time.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Did you read that on a stone tablet? That stuffs be round for some time.


 Sorry but it is going to be allowed to be used to commercial buildings here in Mass and I have never seen this style of piping. I have done fusion piping in the past but nothing like this the stuff I have done had leed`s that you hooked the machine to.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Sorry but it is going to be allowed to be used to commercial buildings here in Mass and I have never seen this style of piping. I have done fusion piping in the past but nothing like this the stuff I have done had leed`s that you hooked the machine to.


 
Just messing with ya...I think its slower than CPVC but I'm sure you get faster with it over time. They have a ton of cool videos on the site to learn about it.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Its bloody good stuff. I've put it a shizen load of it. Very versatile and has better properties than most other piping products for commercial applications


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Do hackbites work with it?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Do hackbites work with it?


Only if your certified


----------



## junker_81 (Feb 2, 2012)

Been using it a while. Doesn't work for everything, but what it does work for it works great.


----------

